# Zenn Motor (ZNN)



## mbmb (Oct 17, 2012)

anyone watching ZNN?
I used to trade it until this week, when the release of information was controversial. I get my information from here: http://theeestory.ning.com/forum?page=1 
I am not expert in the field, but I would like to hear some opinions from others interested in this stock. Is it worth it to keep it for long term or just get rid of the position left (2500 shares). I have booked some profits before this week announcement, and basically I have added to my current position using profits from previous trades of same stock.


----------



## Potato (Apr 3, 2009)

I thought they went out of business years ago, surprised to see they're still there. Even recently had another press release about an EEStor visit.

From what I recall (I'm a few years out of date, obviously), after their business plan for community EVs (i.e. enclosed golf carts) failed, they invested most of their remaining cash in EEStor, a venture in the states trying to create ultracapacitors to replace batteries in EVs. EEStor's claims were ridiculous (either it was a truly revolutionary capacitor, or an over-hyped scam), and they missed all their deadlines to produce a demonstration product. I personally doubt that there is anything real in EEStor, so I don't see any reason to own ZNN. On top of that, they're burning their remaining cash -- looks like they've only got another year or so left.


----------



## Ed Sasha (Dec 24, 2014)

*ZENN Motor Company Announces Name Change to EEStor Corporation
*
ZENN Motor Company Inc.
April 2, 2015 12:49 PM

TORONTO, ONTARIO--(Marketwired - Apr 2, 2015) - ZENN Motor Company Inc. (TSX VENTURE:ZNN) ("ZENN" or the "Company") announced today that it has changed its name to "EEStor Corporation" to better reflect the focus and activities of the Company. The common shares of the Company will commence trading on the TSX Venture Exchange under the new name, new stock symbol "ESU" and new CUSIP (28201L101) and ISIN (CA28201L1013) numbers at the opening of trading on Monday, April 6, 2015. Common share certificates bearing the old company name, "ZENN Motor Company Inc.", continue to be valid in settlement of trades in common shares and will only be replaced with certificates bearing the new name against transfer. The Company is not requesting and shareholders are not required to exchange their existing common share certificates for new certificates bearing the new company name.

The name change was approved by shareholders at the Company's annual and special meeting held on March 31, 2015. At that meeting, shareholders also ratified the Company's 10% "rolling" stock option plan and shareholder rights plan.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/zenn-motor-company-announces-name-164940677.html


----------



## Ed Sasha (Dec 24, 2014)

*EEStor Facilities Video Tour* posted 26 May 2015

http://www.eestor.us/videos.html


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Any independent evidence that this is not vaporware?


----------



## Ed Sasha (Dec 24, 2014)

andrewf said:


> Any independent evidence that this is not vaporware?


Nope. Not since theeestory.com site closed down anyway. Still, the sp seems to be able to maintain itself above 30 cents - I don't know how it manages to do that. There's no arguing that this is more of a lottery ticket than an investment or even a wild speculation but I'll keep posting anything relevant.


----------



## Ed Sasha (Dec 24, 2014)

2015 Second Quarter results:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/eestor-corporation-reports-2015-second-203000131.html


----------

